# stress echo-I have a new



## lcomfort (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a new client that is interested in doing Stress Echo's in their office.  They currently do treadmill tests, and do echocardiograms.  What CPT codes would go together for a complete Stress Echo.  Right now we use 93307, 93329 and 93325.  Please let me know how to bundle all CPT codes to perform a Stress Echo.


----------



## Andrschery (Apr 18, 2007)

I have never coded cardiology before but I am thinking the proper way to code stress echo would be 93350 with the appropriate code from the 93015-93018 series, per CPT these codes should be reported in addition to 93350 to capture the exercise stress portion of the study.  Hope this helps!!!!
Cheryl, LPN, CPC


----------



## diamonddiva (May 3, 2007)

I agree. If your physician is present during the entire procedure you would code 93016, 93018 and 93350. If not present entire procedure 93018 and 93350 with 26 mondifier on 93350 only


----------



## Heidi Bass (May 15, 2007)

Hi, This is my speciality!  Stress Echos are 93350, 93015 and any pharmaseutical like dobutamine if it's used.
Heidi Bass, ACS-CA, CPC
hbass@heartclinic.com[/EMAIL]


----------

